# New Member Check-in



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

After sitting on the fence for about 18 months, we finally jumped off and bought a new 2006 Outback 28RSDS.









We have our first trip planned over Easter weekend!!!!

This is our first time to own a trailer, so I'm sure we'll have lot's of questions.

Tammy and Mark
League City, Texas
3 boy's ages: 1,4, and 7


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats! It's our first, too. Your kids are going to love it!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new rig, and the adventures that will follow. It's a great thing for your family









(hey I actually got to make a post before 50 people jumped on it)


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome - you should find your answers to most questions here. Including many that have nothing to do with camping.








Great model trailer, my boys love it and only wish we could get out more. 50+ days last year was not enough......

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome. Great choice of floorplans, the bunks are so cool.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, txcamper. It's great to add another Texan to the forum!

Please consider this a special invite to join our Fredericksburg rally on May 12-14. Serach the site for more info.

And, our Frio River rally in August!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, txcamper!* action

You are going to love that 28RS-DS! Enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, I am sure your boys are going to love it. Mine are 4 and 7 , we are going this weekend through wednesday and they can't wait to get going.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome txcamper. Congratulations on the new camper. You and your family will absolutely LOVE IT!!

This site has the answer to just about anything, if not, there is always a willing person to answer any other questions about your camper.

You will find a lot of other answers too.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello, Neighbors! action Welcome to Outbackers! Like mswalt said, we hope you can join us for the first Texas Outback rallies in May and Aug.

Our Outback was our first foray into RV'ing, and we've learned so much. It really is a lot of fun!

Where are you going on the maiden voyage??


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome TX!

We have had our 'first' for almost a year now. I learn something from this site everyday.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Wecome aboard and congrat's on the new TT, your going to have alot of fun, let us now how things go.

Rob


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Txcamper,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your 2006 Outback 28RSDS. sunny I know you are anixous to get the first camping trip in. Post often, and happy camping.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Txcamper to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS and enjoy the TT









Don action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

action WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best little web site in cyberspace!

action action action action action

btw - our first TT, too!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and glad you could join us. Don't hesitate to speak up if you have a question, or any answer to somebody else's question. We are all one big happy family here at Outbackers.

Tim


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to a great site. Kinda like having you own personal mech 24hrs a day. most of these guys can put together a camper better than the dealers. Just ask and you shall recive


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad to 'meet' you txcamper! Tell Tammy to join us ladies on the Women's RV Corner for any questions or tips she may have. Me and the DH are new to the Outback scene also and look forward to getting to know all of you! Happy Days to ya!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!

Our maiden voyage will be at Lake Somerville marina and campground. We would of preferred Lake Somerville state park (Somerville, Tx) but they were already booked for the Easter weekend.

Tammy 
Dh: Mark
3 boy's: 1, 4, and 7.
06' 28-RSDS-Jasmine
League City, Texas



summergames84 said:


> Hello, Neighbors! action Welcome to Outbackers! Like mswalt said, we hope you can join us for the first Texas Outback rallies in May and Aug.
> 
> Our Outback was our first foray into RV'ing, and we've learned so much. It really is a lot of fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*tammy & mark*

*welcome* action

*congrats on the new 28rsds*









darrel


----------

